# Made a couple more pistachio call blanks



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

Still need to finish these up but thought I would post a pic here. I would love to see other folks post pictures of their stabilizing and casting work!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 5


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Still need to finish these up but thought I would post a pic here. I would love to see other folks post pictures of their stabilizing and casting work!
> 
> View attachment 205561


Love that green and gold.
This is a large block pour for pen blanks using a really horrid oak burl. Will cut my blanks and then stabilize. I know its backward but as I said the burl was horrid.
Turned a kindergarten pen to see what it would look like turned.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kazuma78 (Mar 20, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Still need to finish these up but thought I would post a pic here. I would love to see other folks post pictures of their stabilizing and casting work!
> 
> View attachment 205561


Those are sick!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 20, 2021)

2feathers Creative Making said:


> Love that green and gold.
> This is a large block pour for pen blanks using a really horrid oak burl. Will cut my blanks and then stabilize. I know its backward but as I said the burl was horrid.
> Turned a kindergarten pen to see what it would look like turned.
> 
> ...


That Burl is actually pretty cool! Good luck stabilizing those after you have casted them. I’ve never tried that before I would be interested to see how that goes.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 20, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> That Burl is actually pretty cool! Good luck stabilizing those after you have casted them. I’ve never tried that before I would be interested to see how that goes.


Will try to let you know. Am waiting a third week for my pump. My pot has been here almost 10 days.


----------



## Sprung (Mar 20, 2021)

Those are nice!



Don Van Dyne said:


> I would love to see other folks post pictures of their stabilizing and casting work!



I don't recall how much casting is pictured there, there is definitely stabilizing work pictured, but here's a thread showing off in this section: https://woodbarter.com/threads/whats-cooking.30281/

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Van Dyne (Mar 22, 2021)

Sprung said:


> Those are nice!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't recall how much casting is pictured there, there is definitely stabilizing work pictured, but here's a thread showing off in this section: https://woodbarter.com/threads/whats-cooking.30281/


Thanks for that! You had some great looking pieces in that thread! Hope your still going at it and I would love to see more pictures. My wife thought it was a phase 2 years ago when I jumped into this but I haven’t slowed down a bit, just love creating these things!

Reactions: Like 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Apr 4, 2021)

Don Van Dyne said:


> Thanks for that! You had some great looking pieces in that thread! Hope your still going at it and I would love to see more pictures. My wife thought it was a phase 2 years ago when I jumped into this but I haven’t slowed down a bit, just love creating these things!



It's been probably 2 years, or fairly close to that, since I've done any stabilizing work. I have a tendency to, once I master something, get bored of it and move on to something else. After a lot of stabilizing work - at one point I had four vacuum chambers - I had decided it was time for a break for a while and to move on to another area of woodworking. I moved back into furniture building. But not long after that, we moved. More than a year after moving, my shop is finally pretty much set back up and ready to build. I've got a number of furniture projects lined up. Then who knows what area of woodworking I'll dive into next! Someday I will likely do some stabilizing again, but it's most likely to be just for myself, and maybe the occasional extra piece or two to sell. I did keep one chamber and my vacuum pump.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## aag562 (Apr 6, 2021)

Sprung said:


> It's been probably 2 years, or fairly close to that, since I've done any stabilizing work. I have a tendency to, once I master something, get bored of it and move on to something else. After a lot of stabilizing work - at one point I had four vacuum chambers - I had decided it was time for a break for a while and to move on to another area of woodworking. I moved back into furniture building. But not long after that, we moved. More than a year after moving, my shop is finally pretty much set back up and ready to build. I've got a number of furniture projects lined up. Then who knows what area of woodworking I'll dive into next! Someday I will likely do some stabilizing again, but it's most likely to be just for myself, and maybe the occasional extra piece or two to sell. I did keep one chamber and my vacuum pump.


@Sprung so there are other people like me! I'm so glad that I am not alone in this world. I have the same type of mind set. Once climbing up to the peak of a skill I move on. As for acquiring all the skills to climb the peak in woodworking I know that I will be here for years and years. As a reference to where I am at, I just getting my backpack loaded for the clinb.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Apr 7, 2021)

And you ain't getting your chamber back unless you ask really, really nice!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Sprung (Apr 7, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> And you ain't getting your chamber back unless you ask really, really nice!!



I've heard no progress reports - have you been able to use it?


----------

